

Pub fined £8,000 for customer's illicit downloads in UK - devilangel
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2009/nov/27/pub-file-sharing-cloud-fine

======
xiaoma
I guess this would encourage pubs and public businesses in general to keep
their customers offline. I can't imagine that being good for the UK in the
long run.

